# New Seynaeve suit



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Well, after four months of waiting it finally came in! I will get to use it tonight and will post some thoughts and hopefully pictures. 

It is a competition jacket with PSA bicep covers and semi competition pants.

Initial impression:

-Very high attention to detail. 
- Great fit
- A little stiff in shoulders, upper arms, and legs. Possibly due to PSA bicep covers and never being worked in.
- High quality material
- Light weight


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Evan Stuart said:


> Well, after four months of waiting it finally came in! I will get to use it tonight and will post some thoughts and hopefully pictures.
> 
> It is a competition jacket with PSA bicep covers and semi competition pants.
> 
> ...


cool..
post video please...pictures just dont show the whole picture


----------



## Jonathan Katz (Jan 11, 2010)

It will soften up before you know it. The bicep cuff with slightly affect the bend in the elbo, but you will love the fact that it will keep your suit new for a long long time. I'm about to change the second cuff on my suit, but when you cut it off the arm looks brand new. 

Use it in good health!


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Nobody had a camera so no pictures or video. Nearly broken in after one training session (jacket anyway). Pants are still pretty stiff but we don't have any leg dogs so we will see after this weekend when I get some dogs that will grip legs. Regardless, they are still more mobile than any training weight pants I've worn. The system they use to hold tube pants up is brilliant. Hardly any of the weight is on the shoulders, making then great for long training sessions.

Took first grip to the bicep and didn't get my an out so I do have a nice bruise. I've only within training weight so I hadn't changed my technique. Learned very quickly though! 

All in all, the suit is great and I can't wait to use it more.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Evan Stuart said:


> *Took first grip to the bicep and didn't get my an out so I do have a nice bruise.* I've only within training weight so I hadn't changed my technique. Learned very quickly though!
> 
> All in all, the suit is great and I can't wait to use it more.


what didnt you get out?

Super cool. I had a Euro Joe suit that had the belt around the waist, it did help tremendously, they were heavy pants...


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Sorry, was supposed to say arm. Just wasnt used to having all of that room inside the jacket.


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

how much $?


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> how much $?


$1665. That is with two tone pants and bicep covers for each arm. Would have been $50 more for shipping but I live close enough to Thad that I picked it up.

Solid color suit is $1450 shipped. Add $75 for two tone ($150 for pants and jacket).


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Evan Stuart said:


> Well, after four months of waiting it finally came in! I will get to use it tonight and will post some thoughts and hopefully pictures.


Why did it take 4 months? We have a decoy looking at purchasing a new suit, plan is to probably go with Demanet but they have been considering other brands also. I know delivery time is one of the bigger factors that will effect the purchase.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Evan Stuart said:


> Sorry, was supposed to say arm. Just wasnt used to having all of that room inside the jacket.


why would you want to get your arm out? 

Dont you want to encourage the dogs to bite your bicep, and not just the suit?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> why would you want to get your arm out?
> 
> Dont you want to encourage the dogs to bite your bicep, and not just the suit?



Joby

Why wouldn't you want the dog to bite material and not you?
I thought all the great French ring trial decoys in those thin trial bite suits relied on slipping inside the suit so the dog was biting on material and not flesh?


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Joby
> 
> Why wouldn't you want the dog to bite material and not you?
> I thought all the great French ring trial decoys in those thin trial bite suits relied on slipping inside the suit so the dog was biting on material and not flesh?


that is in trial I thought, not training..


----------



## Daniel Lybbert (Nov 23, 2010)

Kadi. Henryk said he wont be able to ship any suits out till after the cup. I ordered mine a week ago that is what he said. Cost me 1450 for a training suit the comps are cheaper but not much.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

how do you judge the grip quality, if you cannot feel it, Thomas?


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Daniel Lybbert said:


> Kadi. Henryk said he wont be able to ship any suits out till after the cup. I ordered mine a week ago that is what he said. Cost me 1450 for a training suit the comps are cheaper but not much.


OK, I wonder if Demanet is doing the same thing. I wouldn't be surprised if they are, I'll bring that up to my decoy so he can check.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

I have à comp suit. Almost al grown dogs draw blod in that suit.
I lost My pigment on the forarms and they are wery lumpy  most dogs I have workt is dogs less than 15 mont ore dogs that do not bite wery hard. 
I downt think you shuld work à dog the same way in à comp suit that you do in à heavyer suit. If you do yo Will not be able to work many dogs in one traning and you Will always have blod in your suit.

I thaugt I baught à traning suit "used suit" becaus he told me so but no no 
In your Movies Joby you have aloot hevyer suits I think.

But the thin suit Is good to make dogs find the Guy in the suit becaus they get à realy good response


----------



## manny rose (Jun 3, 2010)

Kadi Thingvall said:


> Why did it take 4 months? We have a decoy looking at purchasing a new suit, plan is to probably go with Demanet but they have been considering other brands also. I know delivery time is one of the bigger factors that will effect the purchase.


Hey Kadi, im sure you know already but Arnoud @ alm suits makes a good suit. Cheaper and his turn around time isnt near that long....at least in my experience!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> how do you judge the grip quality, if you cannot feel it, Thomas?


You don't 
Ring sport bites are about quickness and holding on, not about full or hard grips.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> You don't
> Ring sport bites are about quickness and holding on, not about full or hard grips.


I didn't know Evan was doing French Ring, I just remembered he was looking to do police K9, and ordered up a suit with PSA covers, guess I assumed that it was for PSA or K9, not FR. And I think even though the grip is not judged, that even FR guys want as full and hard of grips as they can get.

I would use some of those Under suit pads for the biceps made by seynaeve (that Evan recommended for someone else) , or leather or horsewraps under a comp jacket. I had a Demanet trial suit once, used it a few times, and sold it almost immediately, was working 80-100+ lb dogs for the most part 

Personally, nothing is more depressing to me to work a dog that has alot of training that bites the suit and is happy just pulling on the suit, I am not alone in that train of thought, this I know. I do not like to work my dog on guys that have real baggy suits. Thick is fine, baggy not so good.

This is what I made to use under thinner suits. We use it for the semi-comp suits too, depending on the dogs.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Joby Becker said:


> This is what I made to use under thinner suits. We use it for the semi-comp suits too, depending on the dogs.


You put a Dobermann on a puppy sleeve UNDER thinner suits? ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> You put a Dobermann on a puppy sleeve UNDER thinner suits? ;-)


yes..I made that doberman..


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Honestly, I got this suit to fit my needs. I wanted the lighter weight and quickness with a little extra protection where I wanted it. I feel it will best allow me to work dogs of all different sports or working type. If I want a dog to really get to me but don't want the pain I can wear my training weight JM jacket. 

Thad and I discussed at great length on a combination and this is what we came up with. If you know anything about Thad, he knows his shit, and I trust him. I couldn't be happier with what I got.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Evan Stuart said:


> Honestly, I got this suit to fit my needs. I wanted the lighter weight and quickness with a little extra protection where I wanted it. I feel it will best allow me to work dogs of all different sports or working type. If I want a dog to really get to me but don't want the pain I can wear my training weight JM jacket.
> 
> Thad and I discussed at great length on a combination and this is what we came up with. If you know anything about Thad, he knows his shit, and I trust him. I couldn't be happier with what I got.


awesome. glad you got a great suit, and you are happy with it...


----------



## Evan Stuart (May 19, 2011)

Photos posted in Member's Decoying gallery


----------

